# Wild Duck teriyaki Popper



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Okay, well not really a popper because I did not use any pepper but these things were awesome. Had them at a party with a bunch of non outdoorsy folks and they were the first thing eaten. 

Wild Duck Breasts, cubed or sliced
Bacon, halved (use the cheap extra fatty kind)
Pineapple, canned slices
Teriyaki sauce

All I did was cut the wild duck breasts into 6-8 cubes and then marinate in Teriyaki sauce for about 2 hours. I then took canned pineapple slices and cut them into 4 pieces per slice so they were say half dollar size. I simply took a piece of marinated duck, added a piece of pineapple, and then wrapped them in bacon. Cooked them on indirect heat on the grill for maybe 20 minutes. I would of cooked them less but with the crowd I had I needed them cooked through and not medium or less like I would of preferred. 

These things were absolutely outstanding, sorry no pics. But the pineapple, bacon, and teriyaki go great with the wild duck. I normally am not a wild duck fan whatsoever, this was one of the best ways I've ever had it. Of course I covered it up as much as possible.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds yummy. What kind of duck was it?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds good!:thumbsup:


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Not sure on the type of duck, probably mallards. They were given to me from family members. 

Best Wild duck recipe I have had. I will eat almost anything, but even wild duck is tough to make edible sometimes.


----------

